# Need a Spanish License for Car Insurance?



## ExpatWannabee (Jul 6, 2011)

Do I need a Spanish driver's license to get Spanish insurance for a car to be purchased in Spain?

Here's some background. I've been living in Spain for a little over two years and have my residencia, thanks large (actually, entirely) to my British-born wife - I'm Canadian. We are in the process of buying a new car from a dealership, which is happy to sell me the car based on my (still valid) Canadian driver's license. Our very helpful landlord, who helped negotiate a great discount on the car, is also trying to arrange insurance for us. But he seems to think his company requires a Spanish driver's license to insure the car.

Does anyone know if this is a Spanish legal requirement, or is it maybe just his company's policy? Or maybe they prefer a Spanish license but it's not mandatory. Or should I just contact a few insurance companies to find out? I hadn't really thought of this possible problem since I assumed (maybe incorrectly) that if I didn't need a Spanish license to buy a car, I wouldn't need one to insure it.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

I think the question you really need to be asking is if you can _drive_ in Spain with a Canadian license.

I suspect that as a non-EU citizen residing in Spain you need to be using a Spanish license.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

The simple answer is no, this is assuming you have an *EU* licence.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Kalohi is right... No, you can't be driving in Spain with just a Canadian driver's licence - as a visitor or as a resident. Here you go:

"*Driving in Spain*

*As a Tourist*

Canadian travellers may drive during their visit in Spain if they hold a valid Canadian provincial driver’s licence and an International Driver’s Permit (IDP). To obtain an IDP, contact your local Canadian Automobile Association (CAA) office or visit the CAA website.
*
As a Resident*

Canadians must, within six months of having obtained residency in Spain apply for a Spanish driver’s licence. There is no bilateral agreement between Canada and Spain on the exchange of Canadian provincial drivers’ licences for a Spanish driver’s licence. Therefore, Canadian residents in Spain, although they may be experienced drivers, must comply with all the requirements for obtaining a Spanish driver’s licence which includes passing both the written test and the practical driving test."

From here: Driving in Spain


----------



## ExpatWannabee (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm aware that I cannot exchange my Canadian driver's license for a Spanish one - which is why we will be moving to Southern France in a few months. Canada does have a reciprocal arrangement with France and I will be exchanging my Canadian license for a French one. Whether we will stay there for a year or the rest of our lives - we will determine after the first year. But I would prefer to buy the car in Spain since it's considerably cheaper here. I know that I can rent a car here with a combination of a Canadian driver's licence and an International Driver's Permit, both of which I possess. I've done it before. It doesn't make sense that I can buy a car but not insure it under current circumstances. But this being the Spain, that may very well be the case.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

ExpatWannabee said:


> I'm aware that I cannot exchange my Canadian driver's license for a Spanish one - which is why we will be moving to Southern France in a few months. Canada does have a reciprocal arrangement with France and I will be exchanging my Canadian license for a French one. Whether we will stay there for a year or the rest of our lives - we will determine after the first year. But I would prefer to buy the car in Spain since it's considerably cheaper here. I know that I can rent a car here with a combination of a Canadian driver's licence and an International Driver's Permit, both of which I possess. I've done it before. It doesn't make sense that I can buy a car but not insure it under current circumstances. But this being the Spain, that may very well be the case.


Just because you buy a car doesn't mean you'll be driving it yourself, so the vendor could care less about the license of the purchaser.

Very simple case in point - we bought a car for my son. It's in my name, but my son drives it.


----------



## ExpatWannabee (Jul 6, 2011)

Just to answer the question that I originally posed - in case someone finds themselves in the same situation - you can indeed buy a car in Spain, register it and insure it here without having a Spanish driver's license. The proof is the brand new Mazda SUV sitting outside my house with a comprehensive insurance policy in its glove compartment.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

But it's still illegal for you to drive - isn't it? - according to what I posted earlier:

_*As a Resident*

Canadians must, within six months of having obtained residency in Spain apply for a Spanish driver’s licence. There is no bilateral agreement between Canada and Spain on the exchange of Canadian provincial drivers’ licences for a Spanish driver’s licence. Therefore, Canadian residents in Spain, although they may be experienced drivers, must comply with all the requirements for obtaining a Spanish driver’s licence which includes passing both the written test and the practical driving test._

From here: Driving in Spain

You've been a resident for two years, right?


----------



## ExpatWannabee (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes. And Yes.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

so your driving illegally then?

Surely that puts your insurance as null and void? You're probably covered for insurance but when push comes to shove, insurance companies just love a get out clause

That means any poor sod you hit can't get a penny out of you....

What the issue with changing to a spanish licence like everyone else?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

cambio said:


> so your driving illegally then?
> 
> Surely that puts your insurance as null and void? You're probably covered for insurance but when push comes to shove, insurance companies just love a get out clause
> 
> ...


.... I think you'll find that you will always have 3rd party liability - but nothing else.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> .... I think you'll find that you will always have 3rd party liability - but nothing else.


Thanks, still...........................................................................................................:confused2:....


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

It's the same in Canada as Spain, where you can have insurance and/or ownership and/or driver's license. But in order to drive a particular car, you need to have all three [ownership (doesn't have to be yours), driver's licence and insurance] for that vehicle. 

Anyway, you're a big boy, so of course you can do your own thing. But just so you know, it's a serious offence here in Spain (as in Canada) to be driving without a licence. I think it's important to post this, so that other readers don't think you can drive in Spain without a valid driver's licence. The law changed in Spain in 2008:

_"Wednesday this week was the last day of the moratorium conceded by the government following the reform of traffic laws last December. The new penal code made driving without a licence an offence punishable by a prison sentence of between 3 to 6 months. Other sanctions for the same offence include having your licence taken away for between 1 and 2 years or being ordered to do community service of between 31 and 90 days duration."_

From here: News from Spain: Stricter penal measures for driving without a licence in Spain


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

From the same article, I forgot to post this:

_"[Department of Traffic] also points out that anyone involved in an accident and who is found to be without a valid licence has repercussions for all those involved as insurance companies refuse to pay out if the accident involves a person driving without a licence regardless or not of whether the car is covered by an up to date insurance policy or not. "_


----------



## ExpatWannabee (Jul 6, 2011)

cambio said:


> so your driving illegally then?
> 
> Surely that puts your insurance as null and void? You're probably covered for insurance but when push comes to shove, insurance companies just love a get out clause
> 
> ...


Thanks for giving me a good laugh. "....changing to a Spanish license like *everyone else*"??? I've been living in Valencia for more than two years and have yet to meet anyone from the U.K. who has exchanged their license regardless of how long they've lived here. I'm sure they exist, but I've never met one. I know it's illegal, you know it's illegal, they know it's illegal....but that's my experience.

The "big issue" is I can't exchange a Canadian license for a Spanish license. I have to pass the the Spanish theoretical and road test all over again. Have you ever seen the theoretical test? Do you know what the difference is between how you give first aid to someone with an internal haemorrhage vs. someone with an external haemorrhage? There are a lot questions like that on the test. And on the practise computer test there are discrepancies between what they will tell you is the correct answer on one test, and what they say is the correct answer to the exact same question on another test. So which answer do you pick when you're doing the real test.:juggle:

As I indicated earlier in this thread, in six weeks I will be living in France, having bought a car in Spain for several thousand dollars less than I could have gotten it in France. I will be driving legally because I can do so for up to a year in France with a Canadian license before exchanging it for a French license with no further tests. In France, I'll be living about 10-minutes away from the Spanish border, and with my French license and residency, will be able to visit and legally drive in Spain for short visits as a tourist.

In the meantime, the car will be mostly (but not exclusively) sitting in my driveway.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

ExpatWannabee said:


> Thanks for giving me a good laugh. "....changing to a Spanish license like *everyone else*"??? I've been living in Valencia for more than two years and have yet to meet anyone from the U.K. who has exchanged their license regardless of how long they've lived here. I'm sure they exist, but I've never met one. I know it's illegal, you know it's illegal, they know it's illegal....but that's my experience.
> 
> The "big issue" is I can't exchange a Canadian license for a Spanish license. I have to pass the the Spanish theoretical and road test all over again. Have you ever seen the theoretical test? Do you know what the difference is between how you give first aid to someone with an internal haemorrhage vs. someone with an external haemorrhage? There are a lot questions like that on the test. And on the practise computer test there are discrepancies between what they will tell you is the correct answer on one test, and what they say is the correct answer to the exact same question on another test. So which answer do you pick when you're doing the real test.:juggle:
> 
> ...


Well, I am glad you had a laugh, Where I live there are very few foreigners but everyone that I know has a Spanish Driving Licence. However your situation is different as you see it


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

ExpatWannabee said:


> Thanks for giving me a good laugh. "....changing to a Spanish license like *everyone else*"??? I've been living in Valencia for more than two years and have yet to meet anyone from the U.K. who has exchanged their license regardless of how long they've lived here. I'm sure they exist, but I've never met one. I know it's illegal, you know it's illegal, they know it's illegal....but that's my experience.


I was taught in scenarios such as this to ask the question: If everyone was jumping off a cliff, would you?



ExpatWannabee said:


> The "big issue" is I can't exchange a Canadian license for a Spanish license. I have to pass the the Spanish theoretical and road test all over again. Have you ever seen the theoretical test? Do you know what the difference is between how you give first aid to someone with an internal haemorrhage vs. someone with an external haemorrhage? There are a lot questions like that on the test. And on the practise computer test there are discrepancies between what they will tell you is the correct answer on one test, and what they say is the correct answer to the exact same question on another test. So which answer do you pick when you're doing the real test.:juggle:


So because you don't like the test, you decide not to follow the law, even if you know that it can put others in danger because you know how to drive and because they won't be covered by your insurance?



ExpatWannabee said:


> As I indicated earlier in this thread, in six weeks I will be living in France, having bought a car in Spain for several thousand dollars less than I could have gotten it in France. I will be driving legally because I can do so for up to a year in France with a Canadian license before exchanging it for a French license with no further tests. In France, I'll be living about 10-minutes away from the Spanish border, and with my French license and residency, will be able to visit and legally drive in Spain for short visits as a tourist.
> 
> In the meantime, the car will be mostly (but not exclusively) sitting in my driveway.


You just claimed permanent residency in Spain. How can you now become a resident of France and only a tourist in Spain?


----------



## ExpatWannabee (Jul 6, 2011)

I will be living in France for more than three months. How could I not apply for French residency? Wouldn't that be illegal?


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

ExpatWannabee said:


> I will be living in France for more than three months. How could I not apply for French residency? Wouldn't that be illegal?


Really? Well, you just make your own rules, eh? Reminds me of something else I was taught: Be careful the company you keep. Good bye.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Intriguing thread...

Just to be clear, whilst the member involved is Canadian, for us EU /Irl/Uk drivers- after living in Spain 2 years do we just exchange our licence for a Spanish one or is there a test to be completed? Thanks


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Rabbitcat said:


> Intriguing thread...
> 
> Just to be clear, whilst the member involved is Canadian, for us EU /Irl/Uk drivers- after living in Spain 2 years do we just exchange our licence for a Spanish one or is there a test to be completed? Thanks


we just exchanged ours, the rules are different for other countries..........or not depending who you are:heh:


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

A couple of years ago I got stopped by the Guardia Civil and was fined 500E. This was due to them saying that my Norwegian (EU lol) driving licence was not valid as I lived in Spain (I showed then my resident card for ID). Whenever I had been similarly stopped before there had never been a problem. I have always driven a Spanish car.
Even the officer was a bit confused and said that I could maybe appeal the fine at Trafico. In the end I could not be bothered going there and got half price for paying within 20 days. If I had shown them my passport for ID (not that I had it with me) I would have likely avoided the fine.
I decided to get a gestor to sort me out with a Spanish licence and did not need any kind of test to obtain this.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Rabbitcat said:


> Intriguing thread...
> 
> Just to be clear, whilst the member involved is Canadian, for us EU /Irl/Uk drivers- after living in Spain 2 years do we just exchange our licence for a Spanish one or is there a test to be completed? Thanks


If you hold a plastic EU licence then two years has nothing to do with anything.

You can exchange your UK (EU) licence for a Spanish one whenever you want and certainly before it expires (usually lasts 10 years but check the date on it).


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

cambio said:


> we just exchanged ours, the rules are different for other countries..........or not depending who you are:heh:



Thanks Cambio- just a simple exchange, no tests etc?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Rabbitcat said:


> Thanks Cambio- just a simple exchange, no tests etc?


The only 'test' is a medical one and a 'spacial awareness' test.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> If you hold a plastic EU licence then two years has nothing to do with anything.
> 
> You can exchange your UK (EU) licence for a Spanish one whenever you want and certainly before it expires (usually lasts 10 years but check the date on it).


_Some_ holders of plastic UK/EU licences will have to renew their licences after 2 years residency in Spain - it depends on which categories the licence has on it. 

DO I HAVE TO EXCHANGE / RENEW MY EU DRIVING LICENCE? | Learn-Aprender


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

I suppose some are worried if they exchange for a Spanish one will it be acceptable back in UK/ Irl


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

The law on foreign Spanish residents' driving licences changed in January 2015. It used to be that after two years of residency, an EU resident had to change to a Spanish licence. But now you don't have to change to a Spanish licence - that's voluntary. Istead, what is required immediately upon obtaining residency is a renewal of your foreign licence as soon as you become a Spanish resident, and your licence is registered in Spain. You also still have the option of converting to a Spanish licence.

Here are two articles explaining that:

Expats urged to renew driving licences in Spain | Olive Press News Spain

! Murcia Today - Changing To A Spanish Driving Licence: The Law As It Stands



Rabbitcat said:


> I suppose some are worried if they exchange for a Spanish one will it be acceptable back in UK/ Irl


That's exactly why some might opt to keep their foreign licence.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> The law on foreign Spanish residents' driving licences changed in January 2015. It used to be that after two years of residency, an EU resident had to change to a Spanish licence. But now you don't have to change to a Spanish licence - that's voluntary. Istead, what is required immediately upon obtaining residency is a renewal of your foreign licence as soon as you become a Spanish resident, and your licence is registered in Spain. You also still have the option of converting to a Spanish licence.
> 
> Here are two articles explaining that:
> 
> ...


The Murcia Today article is wrong/misleading. Before Jan 2015 there was no '2 year' period - & the Olive press one doesn't really say anything 

And what you say is completely incorrect

The fact is that _some_ EU driving licences issued outside Spain will need to be renewed in Spain once the holder has been resident for two years - it depends on the categories on the licence, because some categories expire more quickly in Spain, than in the issuing country. 

Check the link I gave - it links on to the DGT 

Registering your 'foreign' EU licence is also totally voluntary


----------



## ExpatWannabee (Jul 6, 2011)

AllHeart said:


> Really? Well, you just make your own rules, eh? Reminds me of something else I was taught: Be careful the company you keep. Good bye.


Now you've completely lost me. I have no idea what you're talking about. Is it not true that a person living in France for more than three months has to apply for residency?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

AllHeart said:


> The law on foreign Spanish residents' driving licences changed in January 2015. It used to be that after two years of residency, an EU resident had to change to a Spanish licence. But now you don't have to change to a Spanish licence - that's voluntary. Istead, what is required immediately upon obtaining residency is a renewal of your foreign licence as soon as you become a Spanish resident, and your licence is registered in Spain. You also still have the option of converting to a Spanish licence.
> 
> Here are two articles explaining that:
> 
> ...



I'm wondering if we should delete this post as it is entirely incorrect and can only lead to confuse!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> I'm wondering if we should delete this post as it is entirely incorrect and can only lead to confuse!


I don't have time to look at this right now, but I trust you guys when you say it's wrong. So, I'm totally okay with you deleting it, if you think you should.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks for taking the time to read the article. Since I live here, I really want to understand how things work. 



xabiachica said:


> The Murcia Today article is wrong/misleading. Before Jan 2015 there was no '2 year' period - & the Olive press one doesn't really say anything


So the 2-year period is new. OK.



xabiachica said:


> And what you say is completely incorrect
> 
> The fact is that _some_ EU driving licences issued outside Spain will need to be renewed in Spain once the holder has been resident for two years - it depends on the categories on the licence, because some categories expire more quickly in Spain, than in the issuing country.
> 
> Check the link I gave - it links on to the DGT


Yes, the Murcia article doesn't explain it well, as it only refers to classes B, C and D. The link you gave is your blog, right? I see in your link you specify the classes better. I looked on the UK gov't site and see the UK classes of licences are as follows: 

https://www.gov.uk/old-driving-licence-categories

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/changes-to-the-driving-licence-and-categories



xabiachica said:


> Registering your 'foreign' EU licence is also totally voluntary


So there are three types of things you can do with your licence: Exchange for a Spanish licence, renew and register?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

AllHeart said:


> So there are three types of things you can do with your licence: Exchange for a Spanish licence, renew and register?


Many police (Guardia/Trafico) won't allow you to register your D/L - it's totally unnecessary in their opinion with the advice being to replace it for a Spanish one.


You can NOT renew a UK licence if you are Spanish resident so this is really not an option at all.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Many police (Guardia/Trafico) won't allow you to register your D/L - it's totally unnecessary in their opinion with the advice being to replace it for a Spanish one.
> 
> 
> You can NOT renew a UK licence if you are Spanish resident so this is really not an option at all.


*Yes you can renew a UK issued licence *- in Spain - & you'll be issued with a Spanish licence. This is obligatory when your licence is about to expire under Spanish rules.

This is a different process to the option of exchanging it long before it expires.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> *Yes you can renew a UK issued licence *- in Spain - & you'll be issued with a Spanish licence. This is obligatory when your licence is about to expire under Spanish rules.
> 
> This is a different process to the option of exchanging it long before it expires.


As you are given a Spanish item it must be an exchange (is it not)


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> *Yes you can renew a UK issued licence *- in Spain - & you'll be issued with a Spanish licence. This is obligatory when your licence is about to expire under Spanish rules.
> 
> This is a different process to the option of exchanging it long before it expires.


I have to disagree - a renewal implies you have what you had before but with different dates.

This is NOT what happens.


I know you have tried to explain what you mean by RENEW and EXCHANGE, but I'm not convinced that what you wrote is at all clear! Why don't we just call it "Transferring from a UK to Spanish driving licence"?



OK. I've just read that you can RENEW a UK licence in Spain but you RETAIN your old UK licence. In effect, it just gets logged on a Spanish database. You still need to have the usual tests etc. but you DO keep your old UK licence.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

we filled out a form. Went to the office. They took our UK licences... They gave us Spanish ones.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> I have to disagree - a renewal implies you have what you had before but with different dates.
> 
> This is NOT what happens.
> 
> ...


Where did you read that?

However - it doesn't matter what _we_ decide to call it. 

Fact is - it isn't a UK licence.... it's an EU licence issued in the UK or wherever you came from.

What you end up with, is an EU licence issued in Spain.

When your licence is expiring you will have to renew (renovar) it. The forms you use are those for renewal. If the forms are completed correctly, it will still be essentially the same license, just issued in Spain & expiring later (5 or 10 years depending on various things). You will need a medical.

https://sede.dgt.gob.es/Galerias/tramites-y-multas/permiso-de-conduccion/Renovacion-de-permisos-de-conduccion-comunitarios/21/21-Renovacion-permiso-comunitario-Ingles.pdf

If you choose to exchange the licence quite some time before it has to be renewed, the forms are for exchanging a licence & you don't need a medical.
https://sede.dgt.gob.es/Galerias/tramites-y-multas/permiso-de-conduccion/canje-de-permisos/03-Canje-PC/03-Canje-PC-EU-Islandia-Liechtenstein-y-Noruega-Ingles.pdf


If you wish, you can register your UK (or wherever) issued licence https://sede.dgt.gob.es/Galerias/tramites-y-multas/permiso-de-conduccion/canje-de-permisos/06-Canje-PC/06-Inscripcion-PC-paises-UE-Islandia-Liechtenstein-y-Noruega-Ingles.pdf


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

cambio said:


> we filled out a form. Went to the office. They took our UK licences... They gave us Spanish ones.


Sounds like you exchanged them


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> Sounds like you exchanged them


yep thats what we did. simples


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

cambio said:


> yep thats what we did. simples


Then when they expire you'll renew them  

And have to do the ever so scary medical test


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> Where did you read that?
> 
> However - it doesn't matter what _we_ decide to call it.
> 
> ...


Don't know whether this site can be trusted with it's information but it came from ! Murcia Today - Changing To A Spanish Driving Licence: The Law As It Stands

The ONLY differences that I can see between a UK (EU) licence and a Spanish (EU) one is the letters UK and E and your NIE number is on the Spanish version.


When you RENEW a licence doesn't it still have UK on it? In fact, isn't it still the same bit of plastic?


Overall, I think the best approach is to get a Spanish licence. If you do have to go back to UK to live, then simply get a UK version once there.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Don't know whether this site can be trusted with it's information but it came from ! Murcia Today - Changing To A Spanish Driving Licence: The Law As It Stands
> 
> The ONLY differences that I can see between a UK (EU) licence and a Spanish (EU) one is the letters UK and E and your NIE number is on the Spanish version.
> 
> ...


Isn't that the same article another member posted yesterday? The one she posted from that site was rubbish & misleading. 

I don't know if a licence renewed in Spain still has UK written on it, I suspect not, since it's renewed/issued in Spain. I'll ask someone who has recently renewed a UK issued licence here. I know it isn't the same bit of plastic because it's all in Spanish.....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Just checked with a friend who renewed a nearly expired UK issued licence here in Spain a few months ago. 


She now has a Spanish issued licence - doesn't have UK on it anywhere.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Xabiachica, I see why you're saying the Murcia Today article is rubbish. It was written with the head of the DGT in Cartagena, so it's not all rubbish. But the problem with it is that it was written in October 2014, and there a press release by the DGT after it was published - on December 29, 2014 - which is what you linked to in your blog. In that press release they gave more information, such as classes of vehicles affected and how to renew your licence:

Los residentes comunitarios con dos años o más de residencia en España deberán renovar su permiso de conducción 

Murcia Today published another article with this press release in January 2015, which includes this information: 

! Murcia Today - From January 2015 Foreign National Spanish Residents Must Validate Uk Driving Licences


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> Xabiachica, I see why you're saying the Murcia Today article is rubbish. It was written with the head of the DGT in Cartagena, so it's not all rubbish. But the problem with it is that it was written in October 2014, and there a press release by the DGT after it was published - on December 29, 2014 - which is what you linked to in your blog. In that press release they gave more information, such as classes of vehicles affected and how to renew your licence:
> 
> Los residentes comunitarios con dos años o más de residencia en España deberán renovar su permiso de conducción
> 
> ...


Exactly - the information in the other article is out of date - so therefore wrong now - it seems to be the one that Google likes best though! 

The December 29 2014 DGT press release you give now is linked to from my article & is the one I based my original information upon when I wrote it on December 31 2014 (it has been added to / edited as things have 'settled in') - & the Murcia Today one you now link to is correct, since they base their article on the same press release from the DGT


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Good to have cleared that up.  

In case anyone is interested in what the medical and psychological tests are, I found this article from March 2015 (I hope this is correct):

8 Revealing Answers About the Medical Certificate for Driving in Spain | Torrevieja Translation


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> Good to have cleared that up.
> 
> In case anyone is interested in what the medical and psychological tests are, I found this article from March 2015 (I hope this is correct):
> 
> 8 Revealing Answers About the Medical Certificate for Driving in Spain | Torrevieja Translation


Wow - that makes it sound way more scary than the one my friends' have had 


What happened with the article links just shows how important it is to look at the date something was written - & to see if they quote or link to an official website. 

The Murcia Today one both you & snikpoh gave originally was written before the changes came into effect


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

It looks scary to me too.  I'm going to talk to my doctor to see if it's possible for me to pass the medical. I've driven since I was 15, and it's driving me nuts (excuse the pun ) to be without a licence. I'm hoping as my Spanish gets better I'll to be able to get my licence. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Leigh56 (Feb 11, 2018)

Can we keep driving on an EU licence or at some pint will we have to pass a Spanish Driving Test.

We hope to be residents here full time. We are from U.K.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Leigh56 said:


> Can we keep driving on an EU licence or at some pint will we have to pass a Spanish Driving Test.
> 
> We hope to be residents here full time. We are from U.K.


When you say "keep driving on an EU licence" do you mean a UK licence?

Today a UK licence is an EU licence, but supposedly, after March next year it won't be.

So the answer is, on one hand "yes, you can continue to drive in Spain on an EU licence" but on the other hand you need to consider for how long you will have an EU licence....

If I were in Spain and using a UK licence I would be exchanging it very soon. The risk with that however is that after March 2019, will our Spanish EU licences be valid in the UK??


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Leigh56 said:


> Can we keep driving on an EU licence or at some pint will we have to pass a Spanish Driving Test.
> 
> We hope to be residents here full time. We are from U.K.


I presume that by "EU licence" you are referring to one issued by DVLC Swansea. Bearing in mind that Brexit may well invalidate those licences and require you to have, additionally an International Driving Permit, it can be easier to change to a Spanish licence. Assuming you are under 70 and have no restrictions on your licence, it is just a case of going to the DGT office, filling in the form, paying your money (it is quite inexpensive), being given a temporary licence until your new Spanish licence arrives. On renewal if you are over 70, there is a medical which for me last time was just eyesight and, since I have had a heart attack, five minutes on a treadmill.

In addition, you will be able, in most cases, to use your Spanish licence as an ID card which saves having to carry your passport with you all the time.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> On renewal if you are over 70, there is a medical which for me last time was just eyesight and, since I have had a heart attack, five minutes on a treadmill.
> 
> In addition, you will be able, in most cases, to use your Spanish licence as an ID card which saves having to carry your passport with you all the time.


Baldi, the medical is required for all licence renewals in Spain, not just if you are over 70. 

The last time I renewed I had to do a hand-eye co-ordination test which involved keeping a red dot on a bendy "road" which automatically advanced on a screen, with a joystick / handle to move it left - right. 
Sounds easy enough, but you have two red dots on two different "roads" and you have to control them both simultaneously, one with each hand. I found it very difficult and only just passed.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Overandout said:


> Baldi, the medical is required for all licence renewals in Spain, not just if you are over 70.
> 
> The last time I renewed I had to do a hand-eye co-ordination test which involved keeping a red dot on a bendy "road" which automatically advanced on a screen, with a joystick / handle to move it left - right.
> Sounds easy enough, but you have two red dots on two different "roads" and you have to control them both simultaneously, one with each hand. I found it very difficult and only just passed.


You are quite correct, I had forgotten. I also had to do a braking and perception test which involved watching the target disappear into a tunnel and you had to hit the stop button when it was about to exit, i.e. before it came out of the other end. I am due my next renewal later this year! 

The plus is you can go to a local place to do it.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> You are quite correct, I had forgotten. I also had to do a braking and perception test which involved watching the target disappear into a tunnel and you had to hit the stop button when it was about to exit, i.e. before it came out of the other end. I am due my next renewal later this year!
> 
> The plus is you can go to a local place to do it.


The Same here.. The psychological test was easy

Are you depressed ?
Do you drink?
Are you well?

We had the tunnel target and the eye test. Everything was carried out in Spanish


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Megsmum said:


> The Same here.. The psychological test was easy
> 
> Are you depressed ?
> Do you drink?
> ...


You didn't get the "red dots on the bendy road" test?

I am beginning to think that this is just a Madrid thing... I need to go somewhere else for my next renewal because it's just too difficult for me.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Overandout said:


> You didn't get the "red dots on the bendy road" test?
> 
> I am beginning to think that this is just a Madrid thing... I need to go somewhere else for my next renewal because it's just too difficult for me.


No red dots on a bendy road. Basically a white dot went across the screen, disappeared and you had to press the button when you thought it would cross line. If I remember correctly.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

If you are in the Málaga `province and you want to change your driving license you now have to make an appointment online and on appointment date you go into Trafico with all necessary paper work.As for renewing,just renewed mine and I did not have to go anywhere near Trafico.Took the medical and they sent the details to Trafico online and was sent my new license through the post.Can't say if this is for all provinces but certainly Málaga so now have my old license plus my new one.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> I presume that by "EU licence" you are referring to one issued by DVLC Swansea.


... showing your age again Baldi. It's been DVLA (not DVLC) for quite a few years. :tongue:


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> ... showing your age again Baldi. It's been DVLA (not DVLC) for quite a few years. :tongue:


That's typical of the taffies, change their name and don't tell everybody.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I renewed my Spanish driving licence three months ago. The whole process was pure farce.
The 'medical' consisted of the following questions: do you have allergies, do you take any medication, do you need glasses when driving. 
When I pointed out that currently I don't need glasses for driving but probably would be told so at my next eye test, this was ignored. I was not given an eye test. 
I said that I did indeed take daily medication but the examiner didn't want to know what for.
The whole 'medical' took under five minutes.
The only practical computer- based test was the gauge when to stop test. Apparently my reactions were too quick on this....but, said the tester, better than too slow.
So after less than ten minutes I was cleared to drive for another five years. Oh, and a total fee of 80€ split between gestor and 'doctor'.

I was pleased to be able to carry on driving, admittedly, but left feeling concerned at the superficiality of the process. I feel I'm fit and safe on the road but if everyone using this gestor gets off so lightly there could be some very unfit people on the roads round here...


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> I renewed my Spanish driving licence three months ago. The whole process was pure farce.
> The 'medical' consisted of the following questions: do you have allergies, do you take any medication, do you need glasses when driving.
> When I pointed out that currently I don't need glasses for driving but probably would be told so at my next eye test, this was ignored. I was not given an eye test.
> I said that I did indeed take daily medication but the examiner didn't want to know what for.
> ...


I hear the same from many people. However my experience was starkly the opposite. The examiner became quite annoyed with my inability to successfully complete the test and eventually just said "oh OK, good enough I suppose" (when clearly it wasn't!). 

I certainly do feel safe driving, have good eyesight, reaction times, sense of perspective etc. But I just cant seem to get on with that particular test.

On one hand, I understand that if the authorities in Spain have decided that this aptitude is necessary to drive in Spain, then I should accept that I shouldn't drive here, but knowing that many drivers have never even performed this test, makes me think that the system is particulalry unfair as it depends on what machines the particular test center uses.

Hence my search for a medical center with a different set of tests! My concern is that if I fail the medical, will I be able to retake it in another center? Or is that it, game over, so to speak?


----------

